# Lazy Boy Tiller Problem



## jhszy (Feb 25, 2007)

I "inherited" an old 5HP Lazy Boy (manufactured by Parmi, now Troy-Bilt?) front-tine tiller. The engine cranked up fine, but after a few minutes of usage, the chain drive jumped off of the sprocket. I took it apart, got the chains back on the gears, installed a new gasket, filled up with oil, etc. It worked for about 4 hours, but then the chain jumped again! It is a major project to tear everything apart to get into the chain drive housing, so before I launch into it again, I'm looking for any related suggestions. One thing that confuses me is that all of the gears seem to be on fixed axles, so there's no way to tension the chains. Assuming they came preset from the factory, I'm hesitant to remove a link. 

Please advise -- any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look for wear in any of the bushings or bearings that support the shafts that have sprockets on them, also look for wear in the chain and sprockets. If the chain as wear it may need to be replaced and possibly the sprockets also.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If all the bushings, etc. appear to be in good shape, chains do stretch with use and it could be the chain is stretched enough to allow it jump off. Removing a link or replacing the chain may fix it.


----------



## jhszy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Chain Stretch*

I have disassembled the chain drive housing, and as expected, the upper (small) chain had jumped the sprocket & was jammed with the lower (big) chain. Does anyone know how much "slack" or "slop" in the chains is normal? Both the upper and lower drive chains seem very loose. Would the lower (large D.I.D. 50) chain intentionally be long enough to jump the sprocket as a "clutch" to avoid over-driving the tines? Or have my chains potentially both stretched enough to now come off the gears?


----------



## McD (Apr 22, 2007)

I have the same tiller and am experiencing what I suspect is the same problem. I've removed the chain drive housing, and ground off the welds on the outer flange but still haven't managed to get this housing opened. Was yours welded closed? If so how were you able to split it open? Thanks.


----------



## jhszy (Feb 25, 2007)

No, I didn't have to grind off or break any welds to get the 2 halves of the chain drive housing. If it is the same model, my only guess is that some kind of gasket sealant has the 2 sides "glued" together. I can't figure out how to post a .JPG image to this response, or I could show you what the inside looks like.

By the way, I took a link out of the smaller upper chain, and it seems to have fixed my original problem. The only complication is that now the chain is a little too short, and the axle for the middle sprocket is shifted up from its original position, so I had to insert a smaller diameter axle bolt in order to keep it aligned with the original holes in the housing. It now leaks some oil, but at least I was able to get the garden plot tilled.


----------



## McD (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the response. My chain case was welded in 4 or 5 spots around the perimeter and painted over. It also seems to have a few full penetration welds at the inside of the flange. I'll take some pictures and post them.


----------



## razorray1 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Lazy Boy rototiller*

I am working on this tiller for my father-in-law. He said that one side of the tines weren't turning. I got everything broken down except the 2 inside tines will not come off the shaft so I can break apart the transmission. I've used a gear puller but no luck so far. Can someone give me advice on how to get these off?


----------



## frostrc911 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Tiller oil fill port*

I also have this Lazyboy chain drive tiller. My question is where do you fill the chain drive case? Im thinking that there may be a seal that needs punched out on the opposit side of the belt drive pully.

Thanks, 
Bob


----------

